# The end for the former DOVER?



## Principe_Perfeito (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello to all.

The shipping movements for Middlehaven show the following entry:
35936 11 Apr 2006 13:30 Estimate Tuxedo Royale 6510784 NULL Sailing 
Middlehaven Humber Absolute Leisure n/a 

http://www.thpal.co.uk/shipping-reports/SR-10-ShippingMovementsNext7Days.htm

At Riversea there are a couple of photos of a sad looking TUXEDO ROYALE:
http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/dockofthebay/tuxedoroyale.htm

Has anyone got more details on this?

Best regards from Lisbon,
Paulo Mestre


----------

